

Ask PG: what are the elements of a great accelerator?  - xpostudio4

I am committed to start an accelerator in my country (Dominican Republic). What are the most important elements of a Great Accelerator?
======
staunch
PG doesn't hang around HN at present. I'd recommend reading some of his
essays, including:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/siliconvalley.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/siliconvalley.html)

~~~
xpostudio4
Thanks for telling me.

------
ig1
You should read jedc's mba thesis on the topic:

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/19982837/Copying-Y-
Combinator](http://www.scribd.com/doc/19982837/Copying-Y-Combinator)

~~~
xpostudio4
Thank you ig1, do you have more material like this that I should read?

